# WeiredCard



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juni 2020)

Kam mir bei dem Namen schon am Anfang komisch vor   aahahahahaa , aber in den Medien ( eigentlich alle )  haben die das gehypt das ist ein    must have    ...   im Portfolio   ...

Hab mich nicht einlulluen lassen   ....und aus Ehrfahrung raus   kauf ich eh keine GmbH Aktien  ^^    

300x Lufthansa   oder so   ,  aber das wars dann auch schon   xD

Was haben die eigentlich gemacht   ,  der Name schon kam mir suspekt vor   ,   und dann noch Card...........     musste schon beim erstenmal lesen lachen  xD
Da haben bei mir gleich die Alarmglocken geklingelt  ........

YouTube


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2020)

Sind schon wieder Ferien?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sind schon wieder Ferien?



Seit Freitag in einigen Bundesländern.


----------



## JePe (27. Juni 2020)

Das kann ja heiter werden.


----------



## Caduzzz (27. Juni 2020)

Man sollte ein Unterforum "Es sind Ferien, lass uns plaudern" schaffen. Dann weiß man immer gleich woran man ist bzw. was man meiden sollte.


----------



## Lexx (27. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sind schon wieder Ferien?


Ach ja, oh Gott (welcher von den vielen?)
Danke für den Hinweis (mit dem Zaunpfahl).

Nach dem Coronaschaas-Thread hätt ich mir das 
auch selber denken können.

Schund- und Belanglosigkeitstrank +100%


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2020)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Man sollte ein Unterforum "Es sind Ferien, lass uns plaudern" schaffen. Dann weiß man immer gleich woran man ist bzw. was man meiden sollte.


Ich wäre ja dafür, den Laber-Thread wieder zu öffnen.
Aber die Moderation stellt sich da weiterhin quer.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juni 2020)

das gehört zu Wirtschaft  ,  oder nicht  ?


Meine Beträge verschwinden auch hier auf wundersame Weise  xD   ,  dachte hatte schon was gepostet dazu   ^^^

Ist ja nicht so das es uns am Arsch vorbeigeht  oder unwichtig wäre   .
Wußte echt nicht wohin damit   ,  könnt es gerne verschieben   .    Aber Wirtschaft ist meiner Meinung nach schon okay.

Wenn bei Euch Ferien sind und ihr es nicht wahrhaben wollt und damit ins Lächerliche ziehen wollt  bzw abtuen wollt "  sind schon wieder Ferien "    .   viel Glück


----------



## keinnick (28. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ....und aus Ehrfahrung raus   kauf ich eh keine GmbH Aktien  ^^


Ich habe auch noch nie "GmbH-Aktien" gekauft. Hat sich irgendwie nie ergeben. Schade.


----------

